# red oak board build along(i hope)



## missalot (Jun 19, 2010)

i dont know jack about bow building ,but im going to try and make a 64" red oak board bow .
1) i went to lowes and found a very nice red oak board,grain looks great.i found a web-site that helped alot poorfolkbows.com
my tools will be a 4 in one rasp and a Stanley surform rasp

2) i layed the board out and found the center of the bow

3) my tips will be one inch ,i put a mark in the center of the tip ,and measured 1/4 inch from both sides of the mark

4)i plan on haveing some where around 15 inches of fade to the limbs ,so i went and measured out 15 inches on the bow and drew a line to the 1/4" mark on the tips.

5 i plan on glueing on a riser with a peice of 8-10 inch red oak or poplar for the handle(havent made my mind up yet.

center of bow






found center of limb ,remember my tips will be one inch ,made a mark for the center ,and went 1/4" on each side and put a mark





then i went down 15 inches and drew a line for the end of my fade (where about) and then drew a line from the 1/4" mark on my limb tip to the edge of the 15"  line





if someone sees something different or sees something i should or shouldnt be doing ,PLEASE TELL ME ,my feelings wont get hurt. more to come later!!


----------



## Slasher (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey John, I am watching... I don't know anything, but I am hoping to learn a thring or five...


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 20, 2010)

This will be fun!


----------



## devolve (Jun 20, 2010)

looking forward to more :0


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 20, 2010)

Still waiting for more!


----------



## NavyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Ready for more!!


----------



## missalot (Jun 22, 2010)

here is a little more ,got one of the limbs sanded down to the taper line,still have a little left on the other limb ,i will do that this evening when its cooler out





this is the other limb i need to finish ,then i will rough the belly and glue on the riser wood (tomorro)





got alot of this laying around,it would be way faster and less sweating if you had a band saw and belt sander,and a work bench in the basement,but i dont,wish i had a bigger surform rasp,it would make it a little easier


----------



## missalot (Jun 22, 2010)

im also trying to find something cheap i could use to back the bow ,im thinking on a burlap bag ,just cut some strips and glue on the back with tight bond


----------



## NavyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

brown paper sack makes a great and inexpensive backing material.


----------



## missalot (Jun 23, 2010)

alright i glued the riser on and waited 24 hours ,and smoothed out the fades ,left the top flat to put on the tillering tree 









i also put a silk backing on ,went to the thrift store and found a nice pure silk tie for .99,its got some pretty cool designs on as well.









now i have to trim the excess off with a sharp knife.and take to my brothers to use his tillering tree


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 25, 2010)

The tillering tree is ready when you are John. I have a tillering gizmo courtesy of Eric Krewson and rasps and scrapers.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm learning along with this build and others ... the tiller tree stumped me so I looked it up and actually found plans for one if anyone's interested.


----------

